# Route Sheet?



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

What do you guys make up for your drivers? Just a list of addresses and notes? I have a simple listing, but I was thinking about making a small drawing and then keeping it in a three ring binder.

What does everyone else do?


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Google maps work well. You could even do a sat view and highlight or note any areas of concern.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I get a route sheet with addresses, and company names. It also has a area to put current date if it is AM or PM, i then check off that i have been there, and fill out how long for that day. I am in charge of locating the route, and going over it before the snow falls, figure out where to pile snow, etc.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

use books that are full of info; google maps , map cords, plow instructions, site specs, phone #s, time sheets, repair instructions for simple fixes, application rates for differant ice control products. the problem is getting people to use the info. every strom I preach usde your book it will answer all your question. and for the most part it does.


----------

